# vpn



## cabralh (Feb 13, 2015)

Does anyone use a particular VPN to watch shows back in the U.S.?


----------



## sixcats (Aug 1, 2015)

cabralh said:


> Does anyone use a particular VPN to watch shows back in the U.S.?


https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/


----------



## cabralh (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## MJD13 (Aug 11, 2014)

cabralh said:


> Does anyone use a particular VPN to watch shows back in the U.S.?


We have used Strong VPN for more than a few years. But, what I want to say is that getting a wifi router that is pre-loaded for VPN is the way to go. Once it is fully setup, you just hook the VPN router into your modem (in our case, a combined modem/router from TelMex) and you will have a wifi network available that is VPN enabled so you can connect your Roku, laptops, etc., to it. This VPN network is in addition to your original non-VPN network so, in theory, you can switch between them although we're connected to the VPN network 99% of the time. Much more convenient than just having it loaded on a laptop. Strong has these routers available although I'm sure others do, too. From a cost standpoint, you buy the router and, then, you buy an annual subscription to the VPN service. 

You may have known all of that but wanted to chime in. It has changed our life particularly with the relatively new SlingTV that you can access via Roku (or other similar intermediaries such as AppleTV).


----------



## sixcats (Aug 1, 2015)

MJD13 said:


> We have used Strong VPN for more than a few years. But, what I want to say is that getting a wifi router that is pre-loaded for VPN is the way to go. Once it is fully setup, you just hook the VPN router into your modem (in our case, a combined modem/router from TelMex) and you will have a wifi network available that is VPN enabled so you can connect your Roku, laptops, etc., to it. This VPN network is in addition to your original non-VPN network so, in theory, you can switch between them although we're connected to the VPN network 99% of the time. Much more convenient than just having it loaded on a laptop. Strong has these routers available although I'm sure others do, too. From a cost standpoint, you buy the router and, then, you buy an annual subscription to the VPN service.
> 
> You may have known all of that but wanted to chime in. It has changed our life particularly with the relatively new SlingTV that you can access via Roku (or other similar intermediaries such as AppleTV).


That is more or less our setup. We have the Telmex router in front of our Cisco router which I burnt with Tomato - which was up and running in about 15 minutes. I had spent months trying to get dd-wrt setup. I didn't have to make any changes to the Telmex router other than changing the SSID and not broadcasting it. Anyway - we access PIA from the router's VPN client setting page. Doing it that way you are not limited by any maximum device limit some VPN providers impose. My routers are wired WAN-LAN. We have Telmex DSL but the performance is still pretty decent. No trouble watching Netflix etc going through the two routers and vpn. We have a Roku stick and a Google Chromecast attached to the TV. Some services - like Hulu - detect you are coming through a vpn and disallow access.


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

cabralh said:


> Does anyone use a particular VPN to watch shows back in the U.S.?


Low cost way (free) to watch USA networks CBS, ABC, NBC, Fox, PBS and CW that doesn't involve a VPN or special routers for the basic channels. Requires an internet connection and a Roku, Apple TV, Android TV Box, computer or laptop to tap into local TV stations in PA. More channels available at higher costs. Appears to be totally legal. I have been using for several weeks with a Roku 3 mainly to get SEC and Big 10 football on Saturdays. It has worked great so far with no buffering issues utilizing a Telmex Infinitum DSL connection with a max 5 Mbps downoad velocity. GEAUX TIGERS!

Click on the link for more info regarding channels, plans, devices, FAQ's, etc.

https://watch.ustvnow.com/subscription/free-channels


----------



## cabralh (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## WintheWin (Jul 15, 2015)

I used to use Tunnel Bear for a while, but don't watch online as much as I used to. Pretty fast, no ads or any boloney. Don't recall if it was 5 or 10$ monthly. Nice, simple interface.


----------



## Kat32 (Nov 6, 2015)

PIA all the way....honestly they dont watch all the devices. I have both a router burnt with tomatoe although I tend to utilize my faster 5ghz speed off my airport time capsule and stream on PIA all the time with at least 5 devices. The yearly option is very inexpensive and highly recommended. I'm currently in process of multiple network certifications and I can tell you that this VPN is better than any I have used anytime in the past. Very private if you are looking for privacy as well


----------

